# North Carolina - Working Line



## WolfGrey84 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello, 

I am looking for a good Working Line breeder in North Carolina. In my searching I found two breeders in my state:

- Vom Ron German Shepherds - German Shepherd Dogs for Family/Personal Protection, Police, Schutzhund/Competition

- AK9 - Von Falkenhein - Policedogs.us

Is anyone familiar with these? If so, can you tell me your experience and quality of dogs?

Thank You all for your time,

WolfGrey84


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

There are board members with dogs from AK9. They seem to be very pleased and I'm sure they'll chime in. Welcome to the board!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I met a pup from Vom Ron shortly before we changed duty stations. He was an impressive pup. Bout a year old, well mannered. Good temperment. Didn't even flinch with loud noises (fireworks). He just watched everyone and took it all in. He turned all melty dog when kids were allowed to pet him and he was polite to adults.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

The breeder of my dog is friends with the owners of both Von Ron and AK9. She can tell you about both. I'll send you a PM with her information.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I own a male out of a Von Ron male....very nice pup......I also train weekly with two AK9 dogs(but Malinois), that are certified police dogs, dual purpose( patrol and scent academy certified)....these are very good working dogs.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm not familiar with AK9 so have no opinion one way or the other on that breeder. I do have some experience with von Ron from breeding to her male, Body, last year. This is the litter Cliff's pup is out of. We also have 2 daughters from that same litter that we kept. Super young dogs. While visiting twice, once to meet the dogs and again a couple months later to do the breeding, I had the opportunity to spend several days with Joan and meet all of her dogs. We've since talked pretty regularly on the phone as well. I find her to be a very, very honest and ethical breeder who really knows her lines and her dogs, and really cares about her dogs and customers. She also has some darn nice dogs in my opinion. So I would definitely recommend her.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This pup is out of Vom Ron male!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He's really handsome, Cliff! You need to share photo's of Mav more often.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You should see his brother....also a very very nice dog. He is in my Sunday training class. This pup did a SCH one patterned track with two turns on Sunday in 35 mph winds. Great focus, great nerve, and very nice structure to boot.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Joanne pupdated yesterday about Soldier, he sounds fantastic! 
Here is a pic of their other brother Magick, he is very handsome too. 
I took this in October....couldn't believe how big/mature looking he was @ 6 mos.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> This pup is out of Vom Ron male!


Did you drop that dog into a bucket of used motor oil? Because he is DAAAARK!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think this is the first picture of any of Cliff's dogs I have seen. If they are all as impressive, you are VERY lucky!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous pup Cliff:wub:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Some would call it luck....lol


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

luck....come one over to Mohegan...with your "luck" you could clean house


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/189583-assistance-breeder-info.html

See above thread. I am a VERY happy owner of a AK9/von Falkenhein GSD. Temperament and nerves of steel. Training is a breeze. I wish I had more time to post up all the positives about AK9, but do not have the time right now. Wonderful establishment, recommend to everybody, worth every cent. I know JosephSimpson also has a puppy from AK9.


----------



## flashpd (Feb 12, 2011)

*Caine Manor*

You might want to take a look at Caine Manor also. Wayne is breeding puppies now along with his trained protection dogs.


----------



## WolfGrey84 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats a nice DOG!


----------



## WolfGrey84 (Dec 31, 2012)

*What About this?*

Has anyone heard of Coldwater horses?

Thanks,

WolfGrey84


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

WolfGrey84 said:


> Has anyone heard of Coldwater horses?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WolfGrey84


PM sent


----------



## AK9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Coldwater Horses is most excellent. You can't go wrong with them.


----------

